# help!! hair slime on new piece of bogwood



## Tomo (12 Aug 2014)

Hi, just wondered if anybody could help. I set up a new tank, only a week old, and the piece of bogwood is already growing what looks like slimey hair. I've got it weighed down at the moment with a stone to stop it floating. Will this disappear on its own or do I need to do something? Want to clear it because it's a really nice piece of wood and a centrepiece of the tank. Thanks


----------



## tam (12 Aug 2014)

Whitish and goopy? It will go away naturally but you can syphon it off too to speed things up.


----------



## Tomo (12 Aug 2014)

Thanks for that ill give it a clean just good to think it will disappear naturally


----------



## Spartacus (12 Aug 2014)

Yup it's just the wood getting used to its new underwater life 

It takes time but it won't be slimey for long and will become water logged enough to remove the rock.

All the best with the new tank! It's an exciting time.


----------



## James D (13 Aug 2014)

Mine hasn't disappeared naturally, bloody stuff's been there for months, in fact it's spreading. I know it's harmless enough but it's annoying when I try to keep my tank spotless.


----------



## EnderUK (13 Aug 2014)

It's just harmless fungus. If you leave it, it will go away in a month or two, you can always try wiping it down but I don't think it speeds anything up.


----------



## Tomo (13 Aug 2014)

Thanks all for your replies and help just got to be patient


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Aug 2014)

Shrimps will eat it in no time


----------



## Andy Thurston (14 Aug 2014)

I heard that if you rub the wood with salt after you've soaked it but before you put it into the tank it stops it from happening. I haven't tried it yet though


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Aug 2014)

Big clown said:


> I heard that if you rub the wood with salt after you've soaked it but before you put it into the tank it stops it from happening. I haven't tried it yet though


But don't add too much or else it will turn into a reef lol


----------

